# Der Termine Thread



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde des MTB's!
Wie wäre es mit einem Thread für die Termine und Veranstaltungen, die wir uns so vorgenommen haben. Ich blicke nicht immer durch und kann mir die Termine, die wir während dem Biken so diskutieren oft nicht merken.
@leeqwar, was war das mit dem Laufen und Biken?
@Einheimischer: wann war das 10 Stunden Rennen?

Falls jemand die Termine wissen will, an denen *ich * ganz bestimmt *NICHT* kann:
(20.Februar - 6.März 2004)
(24./25. April 2004) 
(7.-9. Mai 2004)
(21.-23. Mai 2004) 
(28.-30. Mai 2004) 
(18.-20. Juni 2004) 
(03./04. Juli 2004) 
(25.Juli -1.August 2004)

Vielleicht können wir mit Hilfe dieses Threads ja eine Liste an Veranstaltungen entwerfen, die für uns in Frage kommen??
Ich wäre als nächstes für Freudenstadt zu haben (15.2. ??)


----------



## leeqwar (24. Januar 2004)

also grundsätzlich find ich fast alles, was beim bikeaholic aufgelistet ist recht interessant. http://www.bikeaholic.de
ich würd ganz gerne mal eine ctf in frankreich fahren. (mein titel verpflichtet   )

der cross-bike-run ist am 20.märz (http://home.t-online.de/home/llglandstuhl/AUS-CBR.htm)

eifel-mosel-cup könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mitzufahren, erster lauf am 18. april (http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de/sites/frame.html)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Januar 2004)

hmm, sieht schlecht aus für Dich moose, das 10 Stunden MTB-Event in Losheim soll am 20. Juni stattfinden, ich weiss nicht ob wir uns da ohne Dich hintrauen sollen  

Das mal ganz auf die schnelle, werde selbstverständlich noch weitere Termine posten


----------



## leeqwar (24. Januar 2004)

"La trophée des crapauds. 24 Stunden-Rennen in Metz. Rundkurs von 12 km. Solostarter oder Teams. " hört sich auch gut an, aber da kann moose auch nicht. kann es sein, dass zu "zufällig" an den ganzen 24h-rennen nicht da bist   
wenn ich mir vorstelle wie radsportbegeistert die franzosen sind, ist das bestimmt ein krasses rennen.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Januar 2004)

...29. Februar. 5. CTF RV Blitz Saarbrücken. 
30 / 46km, Start: Schulturnhalle Bischmisheim

04. April. CTF "Frühlingstour"
17 / 34 / 51km. Start: Oberbexbach, Schwimmbad Hochwiesmühle

18. April. "Warndt-CTF" (Rosseler Kurvenkratzer)
30 / 60km. Start: Dorft im Warndt, Turnhalle

25. April. CTF "Rund um Lebach"
30 / 52km. Start: Rathaus Lebach

25. April 1. Lauf MTB-Cup Saar um den Spiemont (Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer)

1. Mai. CTF "Über den Karlsberg"
26 / 50km. Start: 7-10 Uhr, Homburg, Hohenburg-Schule.

9. Mai. CTF "Um den Hoxberg"
20, 30, 46km. Start: 8-10.30Uhr, Körprich, Michaelshalle

16. Mai. Radtreff RV Tempo Hirzweiler

22. Mai. Mandelbachtal-MTB-Marathon
51 / 101km. Start: 7-10Uhr, Bliesmengen, Bliestalhalle

23. Mai. CTF "Prießnitztour Neunkircher Wald"
25 / 50km. Start: Neunkirchen, Prießnitzbad

30. Mai. CTF "Um den Hoxberg"
22, 38, 48km. Start: 8.30-11Uhr, Saarlouis, Ford-Werke

Allerdings Freudenstadt am 15.2. ist jetzt, da Schömberg wieder ein bischen verblasst ist, eine Überlegung wert, immerhin habe ich schon 92 Punkte in der Serie gesammelt


----------



## Moose (25. Januar 2004)

Gut recherchiert, Watson!

Minus die Termine die ich aufgelistet habe = lots of fun!!!

Was, Du hattest Zweifel an der Teilnahme in Freudenstadt??? 
(okay, ich werde auch mal den Wetterbericht abwarten ...)

Viel Spass heute!
Moose.


----------



## 007ike (25. Januar 2004)

Die CTF´s würde ich auch gerne alle mitfahren.
Ansonsten noch verschiedene Marathons in der Region.
Wie Lambrecht, Erbeskopf, St.Ingbert, St.Wendel, Lemberg und wenn es ihn wieder gibt, den im Warndt. Außerdem soll es am Schaumberg einen geben.
Schön ist auch der Vulkanbike.
Ja und wenn es mir gelingt will ich noch 2-3 weiter weg mitfahren, wie Garmisch, Black Forest und vielleicht noch den Dolomiti oder Swiss bike masters. Schauen wir mal.

Ganz Wichtig der Alpencross Ende August!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die daten gibt es fast alle da:  http://www.bikeaholic.de


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Januar 2004)

Black Forest würd ich auch gerne machen, natürlich den Ultra  
Die Ma`s im Umkreis von 100km sind eh schon fast pflicht und wir sollten uns mal überlegen, ob wir nicht nach München zum 24h Event wollen  

Ach Moose, Du denkst noch an unser "Fair Play Biking", 3-4x die IGB Runde 

Auch ne gute Seite: http://notger.de/mbtsektion/Termine.htm


----------



## Wiseman (25. Januar 2004)

... ähhh zwei 

8. Mai Gäsbockmarathon
70km und 100km, http://www.bike-pfalz.de

28.August Grüne Hölle Freisen

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (25. Januar 2004)

München wäre super! Ich wäre sofort dabei!
Eins hab ich noch vergessen, den Marathon am Nürburgring, wobei ich den dieses Jahr mit dem Rennrad fahren will.
Und grüne Hölle Freisen, klar, aber wenn schon die ganze Serie Race im Park!

ich wußte schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt micht euch, dass ich endlich die richtig Verrückten gefunden habe zu denen ich gehöre  

Ach ja, Gäsbock = Lambrecht(sorry!)!  

Hab mich heute für St.Wendel angemeldet. Und ein Trainingslager im Schwarzwald für April gebucht


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Januar 2004)

Grüne Hölle Freisen und die beiden RiP`s will ich natürlich auch fahren, muss doch meinen letzten Platz vom Vorjahr verteidigen bzw. rächen, wie auch immer, ich bin dabei  
Für München sollten wir uns irgendwann mal zusammensetzen und drüber quatschen, da gibts doch ein Paar Punkte, über die man im Vorfeld mal reden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2004)

Klar!

Vor allem müßten wir mal schauen ob wir ein 4er oder 8er Team zusammen bekommen, oder ob jeder als einzel Starter losfährt  

Ich wäre für ein Mixed 8er team!  (Mädels hätten wir ja bestimmt!)


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Klar!
> 
> Vor allem müßten wir mal schauen ob wir ein 4er oder 8er Team zusammen bekommen, oder ob jeder als einzel Starter losfährt
> 
> Ich wäre für ein Mixed 8er team!  (Mädels hätten wir ja bestimmt!)



8er Team  - kommt ja gar nicht in die Tüte, dass soll ne Grenzerfahrung werden und kein Kaffeekränzchen, wenn wir soviele sind, wird das gesplittet  
Im Ernst, die Aufteilung ist glaub ich das kleinste Problem, eher die Verpflegung (kochen usw.) und vor allem das benötigte Licht, ach da gibts soviel was man bedenken muss...

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2004)

Nur ruhig, das ist doch kein Problem! Wann ist das denn nochmal genau???
Und wer außer uns beiden (sonst wären wir ein 2 Team  ) hätte dann da noch Lust?
Die Beträung dürfte kein so großes Problem sein, ich hätte da schon ne Idee. Und Licht, was solls, dann hätte ich endlich einen echten Grund mal bei Lupine vorbei zu schauen


----------



## leeqwar (26. Januar 2004)

@007ike: hast du mich unter "ignore user" laufen oder liest du dir vorangegangene posts nicht richtig durch ?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

stimmt ja, München kann Moose ja auch nicht, och Mensch, wir brauchen dringend Frauen für die 24h Events, die sind vieeeel zäher als wir schwachen Männer.
@007ike 
ähm, Du weisst schon das so ne Lupine richtig Geld kostet, ich hab meine Sigma für die kann ich mir dann, gerade noch so einen Zusatzakku kaufen/basteln, sollte aber auch reichen.


----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2004)

@leeqwar he sorry, aber dein post ist ja schon 2 Tage alt, hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Du hattest ja nur von Metz den genauen Termin genannt, bräuchten wir noch den von München. Gut. Dann wären wir also 3!

@ einheimischer ja wenn du meinst, dann muß ne Sigma reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar he sorry, aber dein post ist ja schon 2 Tage alt, hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Du hattest ja nur von Metz den genauen Termin genannt, bräuchten wir noch den von München. Gut. Dann wären wir also 3!
> 
> @ einheimischer ja wenn du meinst, dann muß ne Sigma reichen



Das RockShox 24-hours Race in München findet vom 2.-4. Juli statt, hier der Link dazu: RockShox 24-hours Race 
Wie schon gesagt, da kann moose wohl leider auch nicht


----------



## leeqwar (26. Januar 2004)

also sven1 schreibt im race-forum zum 24h rennen von münchen, dass es gut beleuchtet gewesen sei und man bräuchte keine fette lichtanlage.
ich denke in metz wird die strecke auch minimal ausgeleuchtet sein. theoretisch braucht man nur 2 lampen, man kann ja dann wechseln. problem ist wohl eher die akku-leistung für die ganze nacht.

für mich ist übrigens ein 4´er team das ideal. dann jedoch mit fester zusage, vielleicht auch mit konventional-strafe bei nichtantreten


----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2004)

Das Datum wÃ¼rde mir gefallen! Da du hier um 80â¬ zu zahlen hast, versteht sich eine verbindliche Zusage von selber. Wenn Tozzi mitmacht hÃ¤tten wir mal ein vierer Team!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Datum würde mir gefallen! Da du hier um 80 zu zahlen hast, versteht sich eine verbindliche Zusage von selber. Wenn Tozzi mitmacht hätten wir mal ein vierer Team!



Also ich bin auch eher für Metz, wir haben mal durchgerechnet, das werden so um die 300 Euro pro Nase (ohne Material) für München, das ist mir dann doch ein bischen viel für 2 Tage Spass/Quälerrei.


----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmh

300?

Nuja, das ist schon stramm.


----------



## leeqwar (26. Januar 2004)

100  für nudeln
100  für kaffee
100  für glühwein

aber mal im ernst, wie kommst du auf 300  ?
hier gibts übrigens fotos von metz:
http://membres.lycos.fr/crapo117/album.htm
http://www.crapauds.net/crapauds/photos_03/index.php


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> 100  für nudeln
> 100  für kaffee
> 100  für glühwein
> 
> ...



 

Nun ja, war vieleicht etwa hoch gegriffen, aber:

ca. 80 Euro Startgebühr
ca. 40 Euro Fahrtkosten
ca. 50 Euro Verpflegung/Essen
ca. 80 Euro Übernachtungskosten 
macht zusammen ca. 250 Euro die fehlenden 50 Euro hab ich unter Sonstiges verbucht  

Schon klar, dass man noch einiges sparen kann, aber München ist ein teures Pflaster und Übernachten muss man wohl oder übel einen Tag vorher und einen nachher, oder wer will direkt im Anschluss Auto fahren, München ist ja nicht gerade um die Ecke  

Gut ok, sagen wir 200 Euro


----------



## leeqwar (26. Januar 2004)

ich glaub ich nehm das zurück, dass auch metz bestimmt beleuchtet ist...

ausserdem schaut euch mal auf seite 6 das foto 0265 an ! im dunklen rockt die abfahrt !


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

Boah extrem coole Pics... Metz wir kommen!!!


----------



## leeqwar (26. Januar 2004)

also metz kostet 36, darin enthalten ist 
- ein bereich auf dem campingplatz
- parkplatz
- suppe
- frühstück
- ein getränk (?)

es ist noch eine zeitlang hin, aber trotzdem:
ich hab ein hauszelt, einen gaskocher mit 2 platten (nudeln, tomatensosse), hab auch nen fetten halogen-arbeitsstrahler
geld kosten dann noch die energie-riegel während der fahrt und die getränke.
zum übernachten kann man auch noch 2 kleine zelte aufbauen, hab ich auch noch. benzinverbrauch bis metz hält sich auch in grenzen. problem ist halt die beleuchtung.

das wird MEGAGEIL !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> also metz kostet 36, darin enthalten ist
> - ein bereich auf dem campingplatz
> - parkplatz
> - suppe
> ...



Hört sich super an und Die Kosten sind überschaubar  

Wie gesagt ich hab ne Sigma Mirage + Mirage X = 25 Watt, macht schon ordentlich Licht, das Problem bei dem Teil ist der Akku, bei 25 Watt macht der in ca. 40 Min. schlapp bei nur 5 Watt sind`schon so 2 1/2h, aber immer noch zu wenig, also hilft nur basteln.


----------



## Moose (27. Januar 2004)

Jetzt wollte ich noch was loswerden, aber keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Also hier:

Der Einheimische und ich haben heute eine 3 Stunden Schneetour bei kanpp 15cm Neuschnee gemacht. Dafür wollte ich mich mal noch bedanken! Und nochmal sorry, dass wir einmal einen völlig unnötigen Loop gemacht haben. War eine klasse Sache. Die paar Bilder lade ich morgen runter.
Ich habe danach zusammen mit meinem Storck geduscht, damit der Schnee nicht mein "Deep Space Nine" Zimmer unter Wasser setzt. 

Ach ja. Für tozzi:
Der Einheimische hat jetzt einen Mega-Trainingsvorsprung!!
Das waren nämlich 180 Minuten GA1 bis GA2 mit Intervallen von spezifischer KA aerob und KA anaerob. Außerdem ein Training des Gleichgewichts und der Bikebeherrschung. Der Einheimische kann jetzt völlig "new school"-mässig "skidden", "grinden" und "twisten".


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollte ich noch was loswerden, aber keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Also hier:
> 
> Der Einheimische und ich haben heute eine 3 Stunden Schneetour bei kanpp 15cm Neuschnee gemacht. Dafür wollte ich mich mal noch bedanken! Und nochmal sorry, dass wir einmal einen völlig unnötigen Loop gemacht haben. War eine klasse Sache. Die paar Bilder lade ich morgen runter.
> Ich habe danach zusammen mit meinem Storck geduscht, damit der Schnee nicht mein "Deep Space Nine" Zimmer unter Wasser setzt.
> ...



 

... ich muss mich bedanken, war echt toll heute und der "Loop" ist gar nicht aufgefallen, ich hab eh nur Schnee gesehen  
Auf den "Trainingsvorsprung" bin ich natürlich Megastolz, ich hab sogar noch ne halbe Stunde draufgelegt, da mein Bruder nicht zu Hause war, bin ich dann auch direkt nach Hause gefahren. Geduscht hab ich ohne Bike, das wurde irgendwie von alleine sauber, Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir nur die Riesenpfütze hier neben meinem PC  
Ich hab Dir die Bilder übrigens per Email geschickt, sind ganz lustig, kannst ja mal schauen.
Ach ja, ich weiss zwar nicht was "skidden", "grinden" und "twisten" ist, aber ich bin froh das ich es kann  

Mit der Bitte um Wiederholung und freundlichen Grüßen,

Der Einheimische


----------



## Moose (27. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich muss mich bedanken, war echt toll heute und der "Loop" ist gar nicht aufgefallen, ich hab eh nur Schnee gesehen
> Auf den "Trainingsvorsprung" bin ich natürlich Megastolz, ich hab sogar noch ne halbe Stunde draufgelegt, da mein Bruder nicht zu Hause war, bin ich dann auch direkt nach Hause gefahren. Geduscht hab ich ohne Bike, das wurde irgendwie von alleine sauber, Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir nur die Riesenpfütze hier neben meinem PC
> Ich hab Dir die Bilder übrigens per Email geschickt, sind ganz lustig, kannst ja mal schauen.
> Ach ja, ich weiss zwar nicht was "skidden", "grinden" und "twisten" ist, aber ich bin froh das ich es kann
> ...


Na, dann sind wir beide 3,5 Stunden gefahren, mein Heimweg war nämlich genauso lang (Du wolltest nur wieder extra trainieren - gib's zu!!!).
Dein Mail ist noch nicht da, aber manchmal geht das wohl über China ...
Danke jedenfalls! 
Und - natürlich immer gerne wieder (Donnerstag??).
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann sind wir beide 3,5 Stunden gefahren, mein Heimweg war nämlich genauso lang (Du wolltest nur wieder extra trainieren - gib's zu!!!).
> Dein Mail ist noch nicht da, aber manchmal geht das wohl über China ...
> Danke jedenfalls!
> Und - natürlich immer gerne wieder (Donnerstag??).
> Moose.



Extra Trainieren ich - Niemals!!!
Donnerstag passt gut, dann kommt bestimmt auch der tozzi mit, der hat ja EINIGES nachzuholen  
Sollte die Mail nicht kommen, sag Bescheid, dann schick ich sie Dir nochmal.
Meinem Knie hat die Tour übrigens sehr gut getan, scheint wieder völlig ok.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Januar 2004)

macht uns noch schön die nase lang...
will auch in den schnee ! werd mir wohl morgen mal wieder neu bremsbeläge kaufen gehen. der einheimische ist übrigens auch bekannt für sein vollkrasses steilrampenseitwärtsrunterkullering.
moose, eigentlich ist doch jetzt klar, dass du beim rudern alles gewinnst, dann kannst du dich doch eigentlich mehr aufs mtben konzentrieren. so vonwegen 24 h und so. mein ja nur...


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2004)

steilrampenseitwärtsrunterkullering   Das war Newschool-mässiges Jack Ass Stage Diving oder auch "no handed liversausagebread landing" genannt


----------



## Moose (28. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> macht uns noch schön die nase lang...
> will auch in den schnee ! werd mir wohl morgen mal wieder neu bremsbeläge kaufen gehen. der einheimische ist übrigens auch bekannt für sein vollkrasses steilrampenseitwärtsrunterkullering.
> moose, eigentlich ist doch jetzt klar, dass du beim rudern alles gewinnst, dann kannst du dich doch eigentlich mehr aufs mtben konzentrieren. so vonwegen 24 h und so. mein ja nur...


Okay, und warum nicht ...


----------



## Moose (28. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> steilrampenseitwärtsrunterkullering   Das war Newschool-mässiges Jack Ass Stage Diving oder auch "no handed liversausagebread landing" genannt



Bei der Liversausage Landung hast Du Dir doch den Helm zerplatzt, oder (siehe Deine Signatur). Sowas bitte nur einmal im Jahr, okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Liversausage Landung hast Du Dir doch den Helm zerplatzt, oder (siehe Deine Signatur). Sowas bitte nur einmal im Jahr, okay?



So heissen bei mir alle bescheuerten Stürze in der Pfalz, der am Sonntag war harmlos und trug lediglich zur Belustigung der Gruppe bei.
Den Sturz von Lemberg möchte ich eigentlich nichtmal jährlich wiederholen.


----------



## CheckerThePig (28. Januar 2004)

*AufdemSchlauchgestandenbin* Edit!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Moose denk dran Du hast vom 19.-22. August einen "Termin" in Berlin!

onephuckingspeed

phaty


----------



## Moose (28. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Moose denk dran Du hast vom 19.-22. August einen "Termin" in Berlin!
> 
> onephuckingspeed
> 
> phaty


Oh my godness!!
Her majesty herself!?!!!

I am your honest servant ... .


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Oh my godness!!
> Her majesty herself!?!!!



*Her majesty???* 

Your English needs some polishing my dear!

Yours sincerly

His Royal Phatness


----------



## Moose (28. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *Her majesty???*
> 
> Your English needs some polishing my dear!
> 
> ...



sorry, gender mistake or a bad case of mistaken identity, her maj ... whooaaa - his royal phatness!!!
I shall redeem this failure as soon as I can!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, gender mistake or a bad case of mistaken identity, her maj ... whooaaa - his royal phatness!!!
> I shall redeem this failure as soon as I can!



Very submissve darling ... !
I am proud of you ...

phaty

P.S.: jetzt glauben sie auch schon im Saarlandforum ich hätte einen an der Waffel - wird wohl was dran sein!


----------



## Moose (28. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Very submissve darling ... !
> I am proud of you ...
> 
> phaty
> ...



Damn right! ... naaaaa, you're allright, mate - I shall say! 

Looks like we finished off this thread as well, hey?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Looks like we finished off this thread as well, hey?


----------



## Moose (28. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

>



it could be worse!
We could have started making wedding arrangements again!
Phew!

Sleep tight phaty!
Nighty night!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Lavenders blue, dilly dilly, lavenders green
When I am King, dilly dilly, you will be Queen
A penny for your thoughts my dear


night night ...

phaty


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2004)

Nur ne Idee:


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ne Idee



Kommt mir doch relativ ... schwul vor! Trotz offensichtlicher Heterosexualität!
Der Classicer an sich heiratet nur auf dem FAT CHANCE Hochzeits-Tandem!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir doch relativ ... schwul vor! Trotz offensichtlicher Heterosexualität!
> Der Classicer an sich heiratet nur auf dem FAT CHANCE Hochzeits-Tandem!



Ok, dann nehmt wenigstens den Tortenständer, der ist 100% Hetero - obwohl?


----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ne Idee:



Mal ganz abgesehen, dass das sowieso nichts wird (wegen 'geht ja überhaupt nicht' und so): Wer von den beiden soll ich denn sein? Weiss oder schwarz? 
I am rather confused!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (29. Januar 2004)

Aha so sieht also Moose aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (29. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollte ich noch was loswerden, aber keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Also hier:
> 
> Der Einheimische und ich haben heute eine 3 Stunden Schneetour bei kanpp 15cm Neuschnee gemacht. Dafür wollte ich mich mal noch bedanken! Und nochmal sorry, dass wir einmal einen völlig unnötigen Loop gemacht haben. War eine klasse Sache. Die paar Bilder lade ich morgen runter.
> Ich habe danach zusammen mit meinem Storck geduscht, damit der Schnee nicht mein "Deep Space Nine" Zimmer unter Wasser setzt.
> ...



Wo sind die Bilder von der Schneetour ????


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz abgesehen, dass das sowieso nichts wird (wegen 'geht ja überhaupt nicht' und so): Wer von den beiden soll ich denn sein? Weiss oder schwarz?
> I am rather confused!



Ich seh schei$$e aus in Weiss ...! 

phaty
painted black


----------



## scotty23 (29. Januar 2004)

@ Jolly Rogers
Das ist nicht wirklich unsere Moose, weil wenn Sie es wäre
würde Sie fahren und bestimmt nicht die Straße entlang   
Es könnte allerding ihr 15 Jahre altes Englisches MTB mit 
Mountain LX sein da bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher  

Ja und wo die Schneebilder bleiben habe ich mich auch 
schon gefragt   

so long


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Januar 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jolly Rogers
> Das ist nicht wirklich unsere Moose, weil wenn Sie es wäre
> würde Sie fahren und bestimmt nicht die Straße entlang
> Es könnte allerding ihr 15 Jahre altes Englisches MTB mit
> ...



Ihr müsst schon richtig hinschauen, die Dame tritt auch mächtig rein, stimmt allerdings schon, Moose würde schon auch lenken wollen und nicht so teilnahmslos als Passagier rumsitzen. Übrigens die Dosen, die Die beiden da hinter sich herziehen, wurden aus einem Cannondale recycelt  

Die Schneebilder sind zu intim zum veröffentlichen, da sind wir beide nämlich ganz in weiss


----------



## 007ike (29. Januar 2004)

@einheimischer die Dosen waren aber nicht nur ein Cannondale, sondern auch ein Laufradsatz und ein slr Sattel


----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

Ihr seid Gold wert!!
@Phaty, ich seh auch besch...... aus in weiss. Trage auch am liebsten schwarz.
@Einheimischer: wenn Du die Mühe nicht scheust, die Bilder ins Forum hochzuladen - ich habe nichts dagegen (dass ich nicht aussehe wie ein Elch hat mir tigerbaer ja schon versichert)
Ich wollte heut noch ein bisschen biken, wird aber später, weil ich gerade vom Schwimmen komme und davor ergometriert habe.
Das bringt mich gleich zum nächsten Punkt: kann gut sein, dass Ihr Freudenstadt auch ohne mich fahren müsst. Mit meiner "tollen" Ergo-Zeit habe ich mich doch für die Ergo-WM in Boston qualifiziert. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich da nicht teilnehme, weil wir am gleichen Wochenende ins Trainingslager fahren (und echtes Rudern ist wichtiger als Hallenrudern). Jetzt haben die aber angeboten, mich von Boston direkt ins Trainingslager fliegen zu lassen. 
Mal schauen .... 
Werde heute wahrscheinlich so ab 15.30 noch raus, dann friert es auch alles wieder schön fest und macht noch mehr Spass.

Morgen 14.00 Uhr geht klar, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> kann gut sein, dass Ihr Freudenstadt auch ohne mich fahren müsst. Mit meiner "tollen" Ergo-Zeit habe ich mich doch für die Ergo-WM in Boston qualifiziert. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich da nicht teilnehme, weil wir am gleichen Wochenende ins Trainingslager fahren (und echtes Rudern ist wichtiger als Hallenrudern). Jetzt haben die aber angeboten, mich von Boston direkt ins Trainingslager fliegen zu lassen.



Isn't life a bitch sometimes ... !


----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Isn't life a bitch sometimes ... !



Isn't it always???


----------



## marco w. (29. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Isn't it always???



life is a bitch, so you gotta ride it ...   


Nur mal so eine Kölner Weisheit

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> life is a bitch, so you gotta ride it ...
> 
> 
> Nur mal so eine Kölner Weisheit
> ...


Aber hallo!
Dich erkennt man ja gar nicht mit dem neuen Username!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Januar 2004)

@moose

biken kann ich heut leider nicht, tozzi und ich sind aber heut Abend gegen 18:30 Uhr im Uni-Fit, morgen 14:00 Uhr ist selbstverständlich.
Freudenstadt ist kein Problem, war sowieso nicht fest eingeplant und die Bilder lad ich heut noch hoch.

Grüße


----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @moose
> 
> biken kann ich heut leider nicht, tozzi und ich sind aber heut Abend gegen 18:30 Uhr im Uni-Fit, morgen 14:00 Uhr ist selbstverständlich.
> Freudenstadt ist kein Problem, war sowieso nicht fest eingeplant und die Bilder lad ich heut noch hoch.
> ...


Mach keinen Stress.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch, im Uni-Fit vorbeizuschauen, weiss aber noch nicht. Naja, wenn Ihr noch eine Woche das "Basic-Programm" macht, dann schadet das auch nichts.
Freu mich auf morgen ...
Bis dann!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Januar 2004)

Die Fotos sind up: Moose`s Abenteuer im Schnee


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Siehste Schatzi das ist mal ein schönes Bild von Deinem Rad - man kann nämlich den Markennamen kaum lesen!


----------



## Cook (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

>



Felgenbremsen? Die Bremswirkung geht bei dieser Schneeausstattung gegen Null  
Mach sowas noch Spaß hä?
Ich war dieses Jahr mehrmals knapp an der Hemmschwelle, mein Rädle in den Wald zu schmeissen   

Seht es als Training für Freudenstadt  

guggmol

Liebe Grüße an die Saarländer Recken und ReckInnen  
Cook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste Schatzi das ist mal ein schönes Bild von Deinem Rad - man kann nämlich den Markennamen kaum lesen!



Na toll!
Zum Glück kann man auch kaum erkennen, dass ich das bin!

Den Markennamen kann ich gut lesen: *"ORCK"* - steht doch da!!!

Selber Schatzi!
Nächstes Mal wird gefragt, bevor Du Bilder mit meiner Identität versiehst!


----------



## Moose (29. Januar 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Felgenbremsen? Die Bremswirkung geht bei dieser Schneeausstattung gegen Null
> Mach sowas noch Spaß hä?
> Ich war dieses Jahr mehrmals knapp an der Hemmschwelle, mein Rädle in den Wald zu schmeissen
> 
> ...


Im Schnee muss man nicht bremsen!
Yippieh!!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (30. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Im Schnee muss man nicht bremsen!
> Yippieh!!




Das wirst Du auch heute sicher nicht brauchen. Ich beneide euch heute wirklich, bei dem tollen Wetter ne Schneetour zu machen, ist sicher super!!  

Viel Spass und denkt auch heute an die Bilder - mit Sonne sieht das noch schöner aus (wenn das überhaupt noch möglich ist, bevor die Linse zerplatzt    )

Was hättet ihr denn am Sonntag geplant?


----------



## 007ike (30. Januar 2004)

Ich wollte Sonntag meine Hausrunde fahren, aber mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Heute wäre wirklich genial. Ich beneide euch auch!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte Sonntag meine Hausrunde fahren, aber mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Heute wäre wirklich genial. Ich beneide euch auch!!!



Ach ist das herrlich, ich mach mich dann gleich mal fertig, das wird bestimmt toll heute  
Ich hab Sonntag auch noch nix vor, allerdings hat tozzi irgendwas von einer 8 Stunden Tour gesagt, k.A. ob er die Autofahrt mit eingerechnet hat, die könnte, so wie gestern, auch einiges an Zeit verschlingen... I´m walking...


----------



## leeqwar (30. Januar 2004)

hat zufällig noch jemand so zwei kleine brems-splinte übrig???
 nur zur not, falls die improvisierten nicht halten... probiere das gleich auf dem weg durch die stadt mal aus. ich hoffe wir sehen uns.


----------



## 007ike (30. Januar 2004)

8 Stunden? Was nehmt ihr denn so fürn Zeug????????

Sollen wir mal schauen ob Sonntag was gemeinsam gehen kann? Hätte aber max für eine 3 Stunden Tour Lust und Zeit!


----------



## squirrel (4. Februar 2004)

@ Einheimischer

Du hast das 10h-MTB-Event in Losheim erwähnt. Wo findet man da genauere Infos in Netz? (Google konnte mir da nicht helfen).
Und was ist das mit dem Marathon am Schaumberg? Ich kenn da nur die CTF von Theley zum Petersberg - sehr schöne Strecke!

greetz
Notger


----------



## 007ike (5. Februar 2004)

Rund um den Petersberg Marathon 37 + 63 + 105 km (RV Schaumberg Theley) Start 8.30 - 11 Uhr Sport-und Kulturhalle Theley. Info: 06853-5634

Mist jetzt hab ich das Datum vergessen??? Moment: 29.08.04

Mehr Infos hab ich auch nicht


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Februar 2004)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Einheimischer
> 
> Du hast das 10h-MTB-Event in Losheim erwähnt. Wo findet man da genauere Infos in Netz? (Google konnte mir da nicht helfen).
> Und was ist das mit dem Marathon am Schaumberg? Ich kenn da nur die CTF von Theley zum Petersberg - sehr schöne Strecke!
> ...



Hi,

sorry ich hab bis jetzt auch nur das Datum von dem 10h-Event, ich hoffe auch, dass bald mehr Infos darüber auftauchen. Wenn ich was weiss poste ich`s sofort, evtl. kann leeqwar uns noch ein paar Info`s über den Ablauf geben?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (5. Februar 2004)

Hi, 

wie stehts mit Sonntag ?? Ich bin dabei (hab auch Zeit und Lust für 3-4h).
Wie siehts aus 007ike ??
Ich wäre allerdings auch für ne tour ausserhalb des St. Wendeler Landes offen, sehr sogar, kenn hier ja schon alles.

Kannst ja ma schauen obs und was geht...

Soo long anal.isa


----------



## Moose (5. Februar 2004)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie stehts mit Sonntag ?? Ich bin dabei (hab auch Zeit und Lust für 3-4h).
> Wie siehts aus 007ike ??
> ...



Wie wäre es mit einer lockeren (weil langes Trainingswochenende) Tour um SB? Allerdings erst ab 13.00 Uhr.
Kann noch nichts versprechen, weiss morgen mehr.
Ihr wärt aber herzlich eingeladen!!
Wir könnten die St.Ingbert Marathon-Runde fahren (das dauert ca. 3 1/2 Stunden wenn man gemütlich fährt).

Wer hat Interesse? Wetter sollte halt mitmachen, sonst könnten wir die Runde ja joggen???


----------



## tiegerbaehr (5. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer lockeren (weil langes Trainingswochenende) Tour um SB? Allerdings erst ab 13.00 Uhr.
> Kann noch nichts versprechen, weiss morgen mehr.
> Ihr wärt aber herzlich eingeladen!!
> Wir könnten die St.Ingbert Marathon-Runde fahren (das dauert ca. 3 1/2 Stunden wenn man gemütlich fährt).
> ...




Gute Idee an sich. Aber Du meinst doch nicht wirklich 47 km joggen??  
Da hab ich ja jetzt schon Alpträume von. 
IGB hat den Vorteil, dass es nicht verschlammt wg Sandboden.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Februar 2004)

Bin natürlich dabei, es sei denn der Termin kolidiert mit tozzi`s Plan, die Bike-Messe in Pirmasens zu besuchen und ich möchte die Runde doch lieber auf dem Rad bewältigen, wenn ich 47km mit 1200hm joggen könnte, würde ich versuchen Geld damit zu verdienen  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. Februar 2004)

Ich kann diese Wochenende nicht. Mein anderes Hobby ruft


----------



## Xededen (5. Februar 2004)

Also ich würde St. Ingbert bevorzugen, komme ja sonst nur 1 mal im Jahr zum MArathon hin....
Kennt sich wer dort aus ? Wann sollen wir uns treffen?
laufen wäre auch interessant, also im gelände...die kilometer sind nicht so toll...
Ich würd mich freuen, wenns am Sonntag klappen würde.

Soo long anal.isa


----------



## Moose (5. Februar 2004)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde St. Ingbert bevorzugen, komme ja sonst nur 1 mal im Jahr zum MArathon hin....
> Kennt sich wer dort aus ? Wann sollen wir uns treffen?
> laufen wäre auch interessant, also im gelände...die kilometer sind nicht so toll...
> Ich würd mich freuen, wenns am Sonntag klappen würde.
> ...



Ich kenne mich aus! Bin die Runde jetzt ungefähr 7/8 mal gefahren.
(muss gestehen, dass ich neulich auch an einem Trail vorbeigefahren bin ...)


----------



## roland.matzig (5. Februar 2004)

sollte es jemanden am kommenden we auf die bike-trend nach PS verschlagen...bei mir liegen noch freikarten. einfach mailen wann und wer, dann hinterlege ich karten an der kasse mit euren namen drauf...im gegenzug müßt ihr bei unserem (bikenatour e.v.) stand vorbeischauen ;-))
wer nicht kommt, dem wünsche ich happy bikin`


----------



## leeqwar (6. Februar 2004)

@roland: danke für das nette angebot, werde aber wohl auch keine zeit finden gen ps zu ziehen. 

@einheimischer: hab auch keine infos zu losheim, vielleicht gibts was unter nmbiking.de ? ist ja um die ecke sozusagen...

@all: habe schon mit dem gedanken gespielt am sonntag die ctf in der nähe von saargemünd mitzufahren, vielleicht schon mit dem bock dahin zu kurbeln. ist mir aber glaub ich am heiligen sonntag zu früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. Februar 2004)

... achso: und das angebot in richtung pfalz steht natürlich noch, dass ihr die igb-runde mal mitfahren könnt ! termin am besten mit moose abmachen


----------



## Xededen (6. Februar 2004)

@ Moose: Ei solle ma uns dann am Sonntag treffe ? Bisher is noch keine so grosse Resonanz, aber das wird noch. Müsste ma uns nur noch uff e Uhrzeit einige....tiegerbaehr kommt auch mit und ich frag noch welche von meinen kollege.....

Bis denn denn


----------



## bikersilke (7. Februar 2004)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Moose: Ei solle ma uns dann am Sonntag treffe ? Bisher is noch keine so grosse Resonanz, aber das wird noch. Müsste ma uns nur noch uff e Uhrzeit einige....tiegerbaehr kommt auch mit und ich frag noch welche von meinen kollege.....
> 
> Bis denn denn



@anal.isa:Also, heute das war ja schon mo echt voll cool!!   Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht schlechter wird, fahren wir auf jeden Fall.  
@moose: wo trefft ihr euch denn? An dem Parkplatz Ausfahrt IGB West Hauptstr. nach Oberwürzbach?
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Xededen (7. Februar 2004)

Jawoll.....

war echt gut heute, das wiederholen wir morgen wieder 
origineller Nick Silke  
Bin mal gespannt wer morgen noch kommt. Vielleicht wollt de MIchel ach mitfahre, aber der weiß noch net so genau.
Morgen früh mache ma das mit der Uhrzeit un dem Treffpunkt klar....

@all: Noch nen schönen Abend....  


Soo long anal.isa


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Februar 2004)

Also wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen hält, bin ich natürlich dabei, definitiv entscheiden werde ich mich dann auch morgen früh.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (7. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen hält, bin ich natürlich dabei, definitiv entscheiden werde ich mich dann auch morgen früh.
> 
> Grüße.



Tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Mein Rechner ist offline, schreibe gerade von lonnimos Computer.

Also ich würde es entgültig auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Außerdem bin ich wahrscheinlich ziemlich platt morgen, also wird es bei mir wohl gemütlich.

Wenn wir uns zum Fahren entscheiden, dann schlage ich 13.30 Uhr an dem Parkplatz in St.Ingbert bei den Tennisplätzen Betzental vor. Südstrasse.

Meine Entscheidung wird um 12.30 Uhr definitiv und hier zu lesen sein. Leider kann ich nicht früher posten, weil ich dann noch auf der Saar sitze.

Ihr könntet zur allerhöchsten Not aber auch ohne mich fahren, der Einheimische kennt die Runde ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Mein Rechner ist offline, schreibe gerade von lonnimos Computer.
> 
> Also ich würde es entgültig auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Außerdem bin ich wahrscheinlich ziemlich platt morgen, also wird es bei mir wohl gemütlich.
> 
> ...



...ich kenne zwar die Runde, aber frag mal tozzi, ich weiss zeitweise nicht mal mehr wo ich wohne, der medizinische Fachbegriff lautet wohl: "Lembergsyndrom"  
Im Ernst, IGB Marathonrunde ohne Moose - No Way!!! 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Moose (8. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich kenne zwar die Runde, aber frag mal tozzi, ich weiss zeitweise nicht mal mehr wo ich wohne, der medizinische Fachbegriff lautet wohl: "Lembergsyndrom"
> Im Ernst, IGB Marathonrunde ohne Moose - No Way!!!
> 
> Bis morgen.



Ich glaube, Ihr müsst "ohne Moose" fahren, "No way Einheimischer"!!!
Mein Trainer teilt sich heute das Motorboot mit dem anderen Trainer, d.h. unsere zweite Einheit verschiebt sich nach hinten. 
Nächste Woche Sonntag mache ich aber nur eine Trainingseinheit im Boot. 
Ich biete als hiermit an, die Marathon-Runde nächsten Sonntag mit Euch zu fahren, falls Ihr sie heute nicht findet.

Melde mich heute abend wieder.
Falls Ihr fahrt: Viel Spass!!!
Falls nicht: trotzdem einen schönen Sonntag.

Nicht vergessen: Morgen Hüpfgymnastik Halle 6.

Grüße,
Moose
(ich weiss, ich werde mich heute mittag ärgern, aber man muss halt Prioritäten setzen).


----------



## Xededen (8. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab vollstes Vertrauen in dich Einheimischer. Wer kennt das niocht, dass man in gewissem Zustand mal vergisst, wer man ist und wo man wohnt   oder bei manchen auch   .......

Naja, aber ich denk das wird schon, vielleicht kenn ich sie auch noch einwenig....war ja schon unglaubliche 2 mal dort....


Soo long anal.isa


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2004)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab vollstes Vertrauen in dich Einheimischer. Wer kennt das niocht, dass man in gewissem Zustand mal vergisst, wer man ist und wo man wohnt   oder bei manchen auch   .......
> 
> Naja, aber ich denk das wird schon, vielleicht kenn ich sie auch noch einwenig....war ja schon unglaubliche 2 mal dort....
> 
> ...



Also mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Tour heute unter meiner "Führung" ohne hin im Chaos enden würde, habe ich mich angesichts der momentanen Wetterlage gegen eine Ausfahrt entschieden  Sollte sich das Wetter jedoch bis heute Mittag drastisch ändern, bin ich auch gerne bereit, die ganze Sache noch kurzfristig in Angriff zu nehmen.

@moose

nächsten Sonntag geht klar, viel Spass auf der Saar.

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (8. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin gestern auch bei Regen aus der Haustür raus, un im Sonnenschein nach Hause zurückgekehrt....

Naja, kannst dirs ja noch überlegen.

@all: ich werde heute auf jeden Fall noch fahren, weiß nur noch nicht wo....
        Wer mit will.....

Soo long anal.isa


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2004)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin gestern auch bei Regen aus der Haustür raus, un im Sonnenschein nach Hause zurückgekehrt....
> 
> Naja, kannst dirs ja noch überlegen.
> 
> ...



Ja ich muss mich auch entschuldigen, ich bin normalerweise für jeden Blödsinn zu haben, nur bin ich Erkältungstechnisch leicht angeschlagen, da bin ich dann halt auch nicht soooo wild drauf mir ne Schlammschlacht zu geben.
Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (8. Februar 2004)

Okay, dann ist das nicht das wahre....
das Wetter wird wohl weiter so wechselhaft bleiben, mal Sonne, dann nur Wolken und manchmal auch die Sonne.
Aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch, dann werde ich wohl ein wenig im Sankt Wendeler Land rumfahren.

@ tiegerbaehr oder silkebiker  : Ich könnt auch bei euch kommen, wenn ihr überhaupt noch draussen fahren wollt....ruft einfach mal an


----------



## Xededen (8. Februar 2004)

Okay, dann ist das nicht das wahre....
das Wetter wird wohl weiter so wechselhaft bleiben, mal Regen, dann nur Wolken und manchmal auch die Sonne.
Aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch, dann werde ich wohl ein wenig im Sankt Wendeler Land rumfahren.

@ tiegerbaehr oder bikersilke  : Ich könnt auch bei euch kommen, wenn ihr überhaupt noch draussen fahren wollt....ruft einfach mal an....

Soo long anal.isa


----------



## leeqwar (8. Februar 2004)

also hier gabs gerade nen fetten platzregen. hab mich gestern bei dem sch... nass-kalten wetter auch ein wenig erkältet. werde meine tätigkeit daher heute mittag wohl aufs teekochen und trinken beschränken.

allen anderen trotzdem viel spass !


----------



## Crazy Eddie (8. Februar 2004)

bin heute so um halb fünf in nen ganz üblen regen-hagel-schneeschauer reingekommen. inkl. temperatursturz. war echt klasse. bis dahin hat nur der wind ab und zu genervt. aber mit schockgefrosteten händen wollt ich dann auch nur noch heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (8. Februar 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> bin heute so um halb fünf in nen ganz üblen regen-hagel-schneeschauer reingekommen. inkl. temperatursturz. war echt klasse. bis dahin hat nur der wind ab und zu genervt. aber mit schockgefrosteten händen wollt ich dann auch nur noch heim.


Das Wetter kann ich bestätigen. War heute mittag noch eine Runde um den Bartenberg joggen. Hagel, Gewitter, Schneesturm, alles hintereinander.
Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass wir nicht auf der Marathon-Strecke unterwegs waren!
Hoffentlich nächste Woche!
Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter kann ich bestätigen. War heute mittag noch eine Runde um den Bartenberg joggen. Hagel, Gewitter, Schneesturm, alles hintereinander.
> Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass wir nicht auf der Marathon-Strecke unterwegs waren!
> Hoffentlich nächste Woche!
> Grüße.



So ein Sonntag zu Hause, ganz ohne Sport könnte ja auch mal ganz schön sein, aber nein ich muss den ganzen Tag Kopfschmerzen haben  vielleicht sind das aber auch nur die Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## Moose (9. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Sonntag zu Hause, ganz ohne Sport könnte ja auch mal ganz schön sein, aber nein ich muss den ganzen Tag Kopfschmerzen haben  vielleicht sind das aber auch nur die Entzugserscheinungen


Jaja, die Sucht!
Ich bin auch ein Junkie, und ich werde unausstehlich, wenn ich mal eineinhalb Tage keine anständige Bewegung hatte.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Februar 2004)

So um den Fred nochmal hoch- zubringen, möchte ich an die bevorstehende  CTF des RV Blitz Saarbrücken am 29. Februar erinnern, angeboten werden 30 und 46km, Start ist an der Schulturnhalle Bischmisheim, Uhrzeit 8:00-10:00.  

Dann als nächtes steht die MTB CrossCountry Saarlandmeisterschaft am 28.03. in Deidesheim auf meinem Plan, mit noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit meinerseits, hoffe ich auch hier auf rege Teilnahme, das gilt vor allem für die Senioren 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (13. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So um den Fred nochmal hoch- zubringen, möchte ich an die bevorstehende  CTF des RV Blitz Saarbrücken am 29. Februar erinnern, angeboten werden 30 und 46km, Start ist an der Schulturnhalle Bischmisheim, Uhrzeit 8:00-10:00.



Ja, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann als nächtes steht die MTB CrossCountry Saarlandmeisterschaft am 28.03. in Deidesheim auf meinem Plan, mit noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit meinerseits, hoffe ich auch hier auf rege Teilnahme, das gilt vor allem für die Senioren



Die MTB CC Saarlandmeisterschaft werde ich mir wohl schenken.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören, zu Punkt 1:  Zu Punkt 2: gekniffen wird nicht, wie sagst Du immer so schön: "Wir sind eine Gruppe"!   
Im Ernst, lass Dich nochmal öfters blicken, am besten gleich morgen, äh heute um 13:00 Betzentalstadion, ok?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2004)

Da der Senior Hieb garantiert auch mich treffen sollte, nun da mußt du noch ein wenig überzeugen, was dir im Forum nicht gelingen wird. Am einfachsten täuschst du heute vor, mir unterlegen zu sein und bist ständig hinter mir  

Spaß bei Seite, ist das dein ernst??? Ich bin noch nie ein CC Race mitgefahren!


----------



## Wiseman (14. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst, lass Dich nochmal öfters blicken, am besten gleich morgen, äh heute um 13:00 Betzentalstadion, ok?



Samstags kann ich doch nicht. Weil ich da anderweitig unterwegs bin. 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

@007ike

natürlich sollte der Hieb auch dich treffen  Wenn Du dann ín Deisesheim startest, fahr ich heut auch hinter Dir her, was mir nach der Tour gestern auch gar nich schwerfallen sollte, übrigens hängt an meinem Rad auch noch min. 3 Kilo franz. Schlamm  
Ach und natürlich ist dass mein voller Ernst, ist übrigens mein 3. CC-Rennen, die Ergebnisse der beiden vorangehenden Rennen, sage ich Dir heut Mittag persönlich, dass ist mir hier viel zu peinlich  

Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Samstags kann ich doch nicht. Weil ich da anderweitig unterwegs bin.
> 
> Grüße,



Ach ich vergaß... schade, aber wie siehts denn morgen bei Dir aus?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2004)

Genau! Was ist mit morgen???


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Was ist mit morgen???



Wir wollten morgen fahren, evtl. die "alte" MA Strecke in IGB, oder Du schlägst eine Alternative vor, aber eins nach dem anderen, ich hoffe ich überstehe erst mal die Tour heute, mein Rücken...


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2004)

Dann laß uns dass heute nach der Tour klären!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Dann laß uns dass heute nach der Tour klären!



So machen wir das


----------



## Manu79 (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,

also ich weiß da noch nix ganz genaues aber in Webenheim (Blieskastel) soll dieses jahr auch ein Marathon statt finden. Der wird wohl veranstaltet von dem neuen Radladen in Blieskastel. Puls oder so heißt der. Termin wird wohl 2 wochen vor oder nach WND sein. Hoffe ich hab da jetzt nicht all zu viel sch... erzählt,aber ich werde nochmal genau nachfragen.Ich halte euch dann mal auf dem laufenden.

Manu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (15. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich vergaß... schade, aber wie siehts denn morgen bei Dir aus?
> 
> Grüße.



Morgen sind wir zum Essen eingeladen 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen sind wir zum Essen eingeladen
> 
> Grüße,



Wieder schade, aber irgendwann wirds nochmal klappen, oder?

Hoffende Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (16. Februar 2004)

Moin moin,

da bin ich auch dabei   Hoffe, dass wir vom Hochschulsport
bald mal wieder später los können (17:00 Uhr ist halbwegs machbar für
mich), mir fehlt das progressive Training   

ciao
scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> da bin ich auch dabei   Hoffe, dass wir vom Hochschulsport
> bald mal wieder später los können (17:00 Uhr ist halbwegs machbar für
> ...



Das freut mich riesig, dass Du kommst, wird sicher ne lustige Tour   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)

He denkt aber bitte auch an den 28.02, da sind wir bei unseren Freunden in de Palz, mit Sauna und Nudelessen!!!


----------



## Moose (16. Februar 2004)

Welcher Tag würde Euch denn besser passen als MTB Hochschulsporttag?
Mir wäre wahrscheinlich Dienstag am liebsten. Ansonsten Montag. Uhrzeit im Sommersemester (nach Ostern) ist dann 17.00 Uhr (... und Scotty, wir warten auch auf Dich!).
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## scotty23 (16. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Tag würde Euch denn besser passen als MTB Hochschulsporttag?
> Mir wäre wahrscheinlich Dienstag am liebsten. Ansonsten Montag. Uhrzeit im Sommersemester (nach Ostern) ist dann 17.00 Uhr (... und Scotty, wir warten auch auf Dich!).
> Grüße,
> Moose.


Huhu,

also ich würde auch den Dienstag favorisieren   

ciao
scotty


----------



## leeqwar (16. Februar 2004)

hi,
warum eigentlich nicht mehr freitags, nur später ? gegen wochenende hin fällt es einfacher mal ne stunde früher "rauszukommen"... bei mir zumindest.


----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)

Freitag etwas später wäre für mich die beste Variante. Dienstags hab ich Gruppenstunde und kann somit gar nicht. Montag naja, so irgendwie und ab und zu. 
Freitag 17 Uhr ! Top!


----------



## scotty23 (16. Februar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> warum eigentlich nicht mehr freitags, nur später ? gegen wochenende hin fällt es einfacher mal ne stunde früher "rauszukommen"... bei mir zumindest.



Freitags bleibt doch bzw. hoffe ich auch dass die Tour ne Stunde oder
zwei später startet.
Das heißt im Sommer nochmal zweimal die Woche biken   


ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)

Achso, du meinst, dieser Mo oder Di Termin wäre zusätzlich zum Freitag, na daß ist ja klasse


----------



## Moose (16. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, du meinst, dieser Mo oder Di Termin wäre zusätzlich zum Freitag, na daß ist ja klasse



Freitags kann ich nicht so oft, deshalb wird der offizielle Termin auf Montag oder Dienstag rauslaufen. Warum aber nicht ab und zu Freitags auch?


----------



## scotty23 (16. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, du meinst, dieser Mo oder Di Termin wäre zusätzlich zum Freitag, na daß ist ja klasse



Ja ja Dienstag ist doch die ganze Zeit schon, aber immer schon
um 14:00 Uhr   
Kann ich aber auch verstehen wird ja schon um 17:00 Uhr dunkel....   

ciao


----------



## Moose (16. Februar 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja Dienstag ist doch die ganze Zeit schon, aber immer schon
> um 14:00 Uhr
> Kann ich aber auch verstehen wird ja schon um 17:00 Uhr dunkel....
> 
> ciao



 
Also momentan ist der Termin Freitags 14.00 Uhr, weil wir ja Wintersemester haben. Im Sommersemester ist der Termin immer abends. 
Wenn für Euch Dienstag okay ist, dann lassen wir das doch mal so stehen, oder? Ob wir dann Freitags trotzdem biken ist ja dann egal.
Der Hochschulsport MTB Treff dieses Sommersemester wird jedenfalls voraussichtlich Dienstags 17.00 Uhr ab Halle 6 sein.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (16. Februar 2004)

freitags noch lange touren fahren kollidiert sowieso mit den rennen am wochenende. ich bin im übrigen auch für dienstag.


----------



## Pandur (16. Februar 2004)

Also, mir passt der Montag besser.
Sonst muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen Aikido und biken.
Und Aikido mach ich nicht nicht lange...

Würde aber wohl auch notfalls auch öfters Dienstags mitfahren.

ansonsten: MONTAG


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2004)

Ich hab eine Idee, wir fahren einfach jeden Tag und Dienstags treffen wir uns alle vor Halle 6 um 17:00 Uhr  

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (16. Februar 2004)

Jeden Tag? 
Aber klar doch. Wir müssen nur Moose überzeugen...
Is ja kein Problem, gell?
Und wenn ihr jeden Tag fahrt seid ihr so fit, dass ich gar nicht selbst in die Pedalen treten muss. 
Hat jemand einen Rucksack, in den ich reinpasse?


----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Eddie (16. Februar 2004)

ich fahr schon fünf bis sieben einheiten die woche, das langt mal fürs erste  
einmal treffen reicht mir


----------



## Christina (17. Februar 2004)

Also ich kann mich auch mit dem Dienstagstermin anfreunden, kündige aber jetzt schon mal an, dass ich ab Anfang Juni wahrscheinlich häufiger der "Berufstätigen-Sportgruppe" am Freitag beitreten werde - ja, ich fang dann an, auch mal "richtig" was zu arbeiten.  Hm, was mach ich bloß ohne diese freie Zeiteinteilung?   
Insoweit lassen wir es doch einfach bei dem offiziellen Dienstags- und dem inoffiziellen Freitagstermin, oder? @Moose: Allgemeine Athletik soll ja als Regatta-Vorbereitung ganz toll sein.... vorausgesetzt, du musst nicht schon den ganzen Freitag im Auto/Flieger verbringen. Wir werden dann mal eine Petition an die Frau Bundestrainerin verfassen und das umfassend begründen.


----------



## Moose (17. Februar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann mich auch mit dem Dienstagstermin anfreunden, kündige aber jetzt schon mal an, dass ich ab Anfang Juni wahrscheinlich häufiger der "Berufstätigen-Sportgruppe" am Freitag beitreten werde - ja, ich fang dann an, auch mal "richtig" was zu arbeiten.  Hm, was mach ich bloß ohne diese freie Zeiteinteilung?
> Insoweit lassen wir es doch einfach bei dem offiziellen Dienstags- und dem inoffiziellen Freitagstermin, oder? @Moose: Allgemeine Athletik soll ja als Regatta-Vorbereitung ganz toll sein.... vorausgesetzt, du musst nicht schon den ganzen Freitag im Auto/Flieger verbringen. Wir werden dann mal eine Petition an die Frau Bundestrainerin verfassen und das umfassend begründen.



Da hat jemand das Problem erkannt: Ab April bis Juli bin ich vielleicht an fünf, sechs oder maximal sieben Freitag-Abenden in SB. Die werde ich dann natürlich im Sattel des "Orck" verbringen.
An diesen besagten Wochenenden werde ich mich dann auch Sonntags nicht von meinem Mountainbike fernhalten lassen, evtl. klappt das auch mit dem einen oder anderen Marathon.
Mountainbiken als "Allgemein Athletik"-Vorbereitung ist wirklich klasse, nur wissen darf es keiner!

Frau Bundestrainerin wird sich sowieso über meine Trainingsprotokolle wundern ("240 Minuten MTB - profiliertes Gelände - EXA - Pulsdurchschnitt 120").

Es ist für mich gaaaaaaaaant wichtig, dass Ihr mich weiterhin mitschleift!
*Mountainbiken ist mehr!*


----------



## scotty23 (17. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist für mich gaaaaaaaaant wichtig, dass Ihr mich weiterhin mitschleift!
> *Mountainbiken ist mehr!*



Dich mitschleifen ??????, das hört sich aber komisch an, ich wüßte nicht
wer das schaffen soll.   
Aber natürlich werden wir unsere Moose weiterhin MTB technisch auf 
dem Laufenden halten   

ciao


----------



## Jolly Rogers (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo liebe Moose   
So so das darf also keiner Wissen mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Moose (17. Februar 2004)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Moose
> So so das darf also keiner Wissen mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhh


Eigentlich nur, weil Mountainbiking als "gefährlich" gilt. So von wegen Knochen brechen und so. Wenn es niemand weiss, dann braucht sich auch keiner Sorgen machen, oder? 
Schliesslich stürze ich nie (ähmmmm ...  )!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (17. Februar 2004)

@ moose, also ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit dir! Und bin auch immer froh wenn du in Zukunft dabei bist, oder ich???? Egal! Hauptsache wir fahren zusammen mit!
Sieh es doch mal so, immer wenn du Zeit und Lust zum biken hast, wird garantiert irgendjemand Zeit haben das unheimlich gerne mit dir zu tun. Also laß es mal ordentlich krachen beim rudern und tue dich mit uns beim biken entspannen!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nur, weil Mountainbiking als "gefährlich" gilt. So von wegen Knochen brechen und so. Wenn es niemand weiss, dann braucht sich auch keiner Sorgen machen, oder?
> Schliesslich stürze ich nie (ähmmmm ...  )!!!



WARUM HAT MIR DAS DENN KEINER GESAGT???   

Habe 2 Mountainbikes günstig abzugeben   

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (17. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @ moose, also ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit dir! Und bin auch immer froh wenn du in Zukunft dabei bist, oder ich???? Egal! Hauptsache wir fahren zusammen mit!
> Sieh es doch mal so, immer wenn du Zeit und Lust zum biken hast, wird garantiert irgendjemand Zeit haben das unheimlich gerne mit dir zu tun. Also laß es mal ordentlich krachen beim rudern und tue dich mit uns beim biken entspannen!



@007ike: Genau so machen wir das!
@Einheimischer: DU stürzt ja bekanntlich RICHTIG !!! 
Aus der Phase bin ich raus, ich mache nur Bäume kaputt!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: Genau so machen wir das!
> @Einheimischer: DU stürzt ja bekanntlich RICHTIG !!!
> Aus der Phase bin ich raus, ich mache nur Bäume kaputt!



Ja eben drum... ach egal ich ruder ja nicht   Ich hab eigentlich nur nach einem Grund gesucht, mich vor dem Sprinttraining zu drücken, dass uns tozzi für Morgen auferlegt hat.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (17. Februar 2004)

@Moose:

Und ich dachte schon das Du das bist


----------



## Moose (17. Februar 2004)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> @Moose:
> 
> Und ich dachte schon das Du das bist



ICH ???
Niemals!

   

... okay ... na gut!
 

@Einheimischer: hört sich grausam an! ... also genau richtig!


----------



## roland.matzig (18. Februar 2004)

...denkt ihr an den 28ten?
im bikenatourforum gibt es ne meldeliste...damit die pastamenge auch leer wird ;-))


----------

